# How can I convert Outlook 2011 for Mac files to Outlook 2013 for Windows?



## Frank-Emerson (Jan 17, 2014)

Migrating from outlook 2011 for mac to outlook 2013. Need some assistance in this migration. I haven'y found import option for .olm files in outlook 2013. I have already exported .olm files from outlook 2011 and exported that file via hard drive in windows system. But I don't know what to do next as outlook 2013 shows no import options. 

What are the other alternatives available to transfer olm files to outlook 2013.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Outlook 2013 uses .PST format.

Convert your .OLM file to .PST

You will need a third party app for this.

http://olmtopstconverterpro.com/features-olm-to-pst-converter-pro/


----------



## NinjaAnn (Mar 11, 2014)

Frank-Emerson said:


> What are the other alternatives available to transfer olm files to outlook 2013.


Hey frank,

You would be knowing that we cannot open .olm file in Windows Outlook application. So, to convert your olm file to pst, you can use SysInfoTools third party software: OLM to PST converter and i tell you its very easy to use this, few months back i used it and yeah it gave me a reliable output.

Try its demo version first :up:


----------

